# Decayed houses and ships along the shores of Baikal lake, Russia



## Nantais (May 14, 2011)

Pics taken in July 2010 :

1-






2- An ancient part of the transsiberian line :





3-





4-





5-





6-





7-





8-





9-





10-





11-





12-





13-





14- Shamanic graffiti :





15-


----------



## Foxylady (May 15, 2011)

Now that is really nice. I love abandoned ships..some other interesting things there too. 
Cheers, Nantais. Excellent finds.


----------



## Alansworld (May 15, 2011)

Whoa! That's going on my [places to go when I retire] list! Very nice.


----------



## tinadk (May 15, 2011)

Looks like such a beautiful place


----------



## alex76 (May 15, 2011)

Nice one feller cheers for sharing


----------



## Snips86x (May 15, 2011)

Nice images Nantias. I love the old Caterpiller. Thanks!


----------



## Nantais (May 15, 2011)

anpanman said:


> I love the old Caterpiller. Thanks!



Then, another pic of it, with an old lada as a bonus !


----------



## TK421 (May 17, 2011)

Excellent photos there mate, from a part of the world that not many of us are likely to see. Thanks for posting these photos


----------

